# The Bite



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

We took my FIL out to dinner for his b-day at a place called The Bite.It was a really nice place,the food was awesome and the staff friendly and happy.The best part of all,they grew some of the veggies they serve,having a garden in front and in the back,obtained other foods from local growers and THEY HAD A CHICKEN COOP IN BACK,complete w/ half a dozen chickens.It was sooo cool.I almost parked in front and would've missed the flock but some unseen force guided me to park in back.All seating was in front so I couldn't watch them while I ate but went back there to smoke and get a closer look.There were EE's,Polish,Crevore(sp?), and a couple I didn't recognize.They didn't look as good or as happy as mine but they were clean and well fed.Needless to say I will go again and recommend it to others,making sure to mention the chickens in back.Now I wish I would've taken pictures....


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Their menu say take home a dozen free range eggs for $5.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Interesting. I would have to say it was for display, LOL. It's 6 chickens who are not the best layers, but it's a cute idea if they contribute eggs to the menu.


----------

